# MyEspresso.co.uk



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi

Has anyone had any problems with this company? I got a machine from them April 2010. It is now broken! I have tried phoning, texting and emailing them for a week and I have heard absolutely nothing from them...

Is anybody else having problems? What can I do about my warranty? Is it only covered through them? Those anybody know or have any experience with this sort of thing...

Any help would be so great!

Many thanks

Betina


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I see you've seen my thread so you know you're not alone. On a mildly positive note, it does seem that the contact issues are for a reason other than the company's gone under. Although, how long they'll stay trading if recent experiences are anything to go by is anyones guess. They will not get any more business off me and I'm expecting a fight if either my grinder or coffee machine develops a fault.

Did you use a credit card? Contacting my credit card company was going to be my next step.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've put a suggested response to your problems on the other thread.


----------



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you all! I will try again and again...

Will let you know what happens!

Betina


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

For what it's worth, I had no luck with phone or email but I did send a fax and someone called me the following evening.


----------



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally got hold of the company today!!!! Taking Silvia there tomorrow. Hope to get my money back as I have lost all hope of this company ever providing the customer service that I would expect. All he said was that it was unfortunately that I hadn't been able to get a hold of them as he had been in Hospital. Thought a company like that would have more staff to take over in that case! And the least he could do was to say sorry and try to make it up to me.

Wish me luck for tomorrow!! Still think he wont be there...

Betina xx


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Unfortunately thats the main problem with internet purchases, even the slickest of websites could be a one man show operating out of lock up. However, we should still expect a standard of service which is clearly not present in this case.

It's funny, at work I have to operate under the basic principle of the customer is always right. Once I finish work that rule seems to change:rolleyes:

Good luck with your visit. Remember tampers are not weapons and steam wands are not for human insertion


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I think My Espresso is a "one man band" so its unfortunate that there probably are no other members of staff to rally round. Fingers crossed for a refund. If you decide to buy another Rancilio do not buy from Coffee Italia as their customer service has a really bad reputation.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

weirdfish said:


> Remember tampers are not weapons and steam wands are not for human insertion


...but baseball bats ensure refunds ;>)))


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Betina Cairns said:


> Finally got hold of the company today!!!! Taking Silvia there tomorrow. Hope to get my money back as I have lost all hope of this company ever providing the customer service that I would expect. All he said was that it was unfortunately that I hadn't been able to get a hold of them as he had been in Hospital. Thought a company like that would have more staff to take over in that case! And the least he could do was to say sorry and try to make it up to me.
> 
> Wish me luck for tomorrow!! Still think he wont be there...
> 
> Betina xx


Betina - how did you get on? Did you get a full refund?


----------



## eonone (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah Im intrigued too.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Indeed, I've been holding my breath for over a week now


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

I reported Myespresso to my credit card company (visa) over 2 months ago. They have tried to contact them by phone, with no joy. Looks like I will now have to take my cc company to court, and its back to advice from trading standards. I lost 700 pounds with myespresso and am livid. Still fighting to get it back. I have no interest or sympathy in the companies problems as I have said on another thread - they dont care about me, so I care even less about them. I've been ripped off for a huge amount of money, spoken to as if I'm an imbecile and treated with unbelievable rudeness and contempt.

The guy who owns the company is vile.

They deserve to go under, I just hope I get every penny back.

MB


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Really sorry to hear things are not good for you. You could always look into issuing a claim through the Small Claims Court. Hopefully, you will get your money back and you will be able to purchase a new machine.


----------



## JDM (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like I'm not alone. I bought a Rancilio Silvia from Myespresso which stopped producing hot water after 7 months. When reporting the fault by telephone I was immediately accused of mis-using the machine by the proprietor and after returning the machine I was informed that the warranty was invalid. Be very careful buying from this company and don't expect any help if things go wrong.

I have reported the issue to trading standards and have no option other than to pursue the matter through the small claims court. Has anyone out there had any success through taking legal action against this company?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Its such a shame that this website seems to be getting bad press on here. I purchased my Rancilio Silvia from them and, generally, my experience has been a good one. About a month or so ago, I had a query and the owner was very helpful and provided the advice I needed.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It sounds like the proprietor is suffering with his health, and this is not enhancing the company's customer service, which can be variable. I have ordered goods before and they were delivered promptly and correct so I have not needed to contact him. Let's hope for a speedy recovery and perhaps upon his return he might deliver a good and consistent service in the future.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Until Betina confirms whether she has got a refund from the company or not, I think this thread should lay dormant ready for her response.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Its such a shame that this website seems to be getting bad press on here.


With respect, I disagree completely.

An important feature of a forum such as this is that it enables members to report both good, and poor service. It helps others identify which firms have provided either good or poor service. Whilst it can only provide a snapshot, it is an invaluable one, when is entrusting large sums of money to a company on the strength of their website.

I sincerely hope that members continue to provide details of their experience, both good and bad of any company that they've had dealings with. You've stuck up for this company, Sandy, based on your experience, and I respect you for that - but others have reported a different level of service. There is certainly not a "shame" that these findings being reported here.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Vintage, I understand and agree that both good and bad should be reported in relation to any experience any CF members have when purchasing or in relation to any after sales/warranty issues. I just think its a shame only bad is being reported at the moment.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Possibly only bad experiences are being reported because there aren't that many good ones to report?

Whatever the problems this company is having - and I do have real sympathy for a sole trader trying to keep a business running during health problems - I feel that the posts that have gone in this thread have served a real purpose in alerting people to potential problems that they may corrently experience. The fact that others jump in to contribute their own tales of woe just emphasises the issue.

At the end of the day, it's a bit like booking a hotel on the strength of the reviews on Tripadvisor - we all know that the odd poor review does not necessarily mean that the accommodation is always bad - but it does alert you to the type of issues that you may encounter.

That's all this thread has done. If the preponderance of experience is bad, then so be it, and it should be possible for members to report it - not be censored. Potential users of the company can then at least make an informed decision about whether or not to risk their money with the company.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Problem is, if you've suffered a bad experience you feel the need to let others know, a good experience doesn't prompt the same as it was what you expected to begin with.

We have those 'hows my driving' stickers on our vans. How many positive responses do you reckon are given, regardless of how good the driving is.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Of course, members should report their experiences, good and bad. No censorship should occur unless posts are removed by Admin for legal reasons. Let's leave it there, I'm off to have a cup of coffee!!


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

sandykt said:


> . Let's leave it there, I'm off to have a cup of coffee!!


Oohh now there's an idea


----------



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi

The guy was there... but he still has the Silvia.He was so rude to my husband. Every time we call him he says he is waiting for his service guy to get back to him! And so nothing happens! The machine broke on Monday the 14th June.

So now i'm going to start calling him every day until we get things sorted.

Will let you all know how it goes...

Betina


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Its a shame he has to behave in this way. It is very little effort to behave civilly, especially when somebody is waiting.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Possibly the best course of action to take now is down the legal road.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Betina, apologies if you know this already:

There are a couple of issues here. Before you embark on the legal route, it would be advisable to be sure that the cause of the problem is not accidental operator error - machine being run dry, etc. If you are convinced that that is not the case, I'd be inclined to write to him by recorded delivery, explaining date the machine was bought, when it went wrong, and recording what has happened since. Inform him that the machine is not of merchantable quality and that you are rejecting it. Ask him what he proposes to do - will he either replace it or refund your money. Tell him that 'time is of the essence in resolving this issue', and explain that you will commence proceedings without further notice unless you have a satisfactory written response within 14 days. After that, Small Claims Court proceedings are quick and easy. However, remember that even when you have judgment in your favour, getting payment from an awkward trader can be difficult, and you may need to go down the route of enforcement (again, easy enough and not rocket science) to actually get your money.

Really sorry that you've had this experience. Hopefully the thread that you started here will warn others. Best of luck.


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> Betina, apologies if you know this already:
> 
> There are a couple of issues here. Before you embark on the legal route, it would be advisable to be sure that the cause of the problem is not accidental operator error - machine being run dry, etc. If you are convinced that that is not the case, I'd be inclined to write to him by recorded delivery, explaining date the machine was bought, when it went wrong, and recording what has happened since. Inform him that the machine is not of merchantable quality and that you are rejecting it. Ask him what he proposes to do - will he either replace it or refund your money. Tell him that 'time is of the essence in resolving this issue', and explain that you will commence proceedings without further notice unless you have a satisfactory written response within 14 days. After that, Small Claims Court proceedings are quick and easy. However, remember that even when you have judgment in your favour, getting payment from an awkward trader can be difficult, and you may need to go down the route of enforcement (again, easy enough and not rocket science) to actually get your money.
> 
> Really sorry that you've had this experience. Hopefully the thread that you started here will warn others. Best of luck.


Guys, this is exactly what I did, recorded delivery letters - the works. Guess what his response was.....nothing, THEN a letter telling me he had SOLD my machine (value £700+), for £200 odd, THEN that he had to buy parts to fix it and a final cheque for £168!!!!

Can anyone believe this???

and as for the rudeness....well - I have it well documented.

I am now claiming via my cc company and to date, he has actually lied to them, saying he is waiting for me to pay for storage charges and he will return the machine!!!!

UNREAL.

This is tv sitcom / horror movie material.

Watch this space. My cc company is pursuing him for the truth now.

MB


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Today I heard from my cc company that they have indeed found the aforementioned company at fault. They agree that their business practices are indeed much to be desired. They recommend I also report all that has happened to trading standards for investigation.

The best news is...I'M GETTING MY MONEY BACK IN FULL!!!!!

Hurrah...once it has been credited I'll be looking for a replacement machine and bugging everyone here for advice....and recommendations of where to buy. I'm certainly not going to buy on a whim from an online retailer again, without doing major checks.

So, on a final note, to anyone else who has had dealings with this despicable man - theres hope - if you're honest and fight for your rights - you may win in the end.









MB


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on your result. It restores a bit of my faith in C Card companies.

I hope that you take their advice and report your experience to Trading Standards - it's only if all aggrieved customers do this that will ensure that the full extent of the problem becomes known. A finding i your favour by your C Card company will encourage the T Standards to pursue any other complaints vigorously.

I just wonder how many others have suffered at the hands of this company...


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Great news. Oh, what to spend the money on this time?


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, believe me....it has been a major fight, but yes, worth the result!

Now the research for a new machine starts! fun!

MB


----------



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

More good news!!!!!

Huurrrraaaahhhhhh my Silvia came back today!!!!!!!!!! After what must have been near 40 phone calls to the guy and one disappointment after another I finally got a Rancilio Silvia machine back today and it works. It isn't the machine that I originally bought from him all though he said he has had my machine fixed and that it came back last week and he had send it... The paperwork I have for the Silvia has a different serial number that the Silvia he has now send me&#8230; But at least I have a machine and it works. If something goes wrong again it is not going back to him that's for sure&#8230; Can anybody recommend a repair place in the south East?

Aaahhh coffee&#8230;. I'm so happy now!!


----------



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh and did he ever say sorry for the hole mess???? In your dreams!!!!!

A good lesson learned and one i won't need to be thought again... Research research and research again before buying anything online!


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

wow...so he's recovered from his stroke pretty sharpish then?

Sorry...but its been lies from them all the way, I wouldn't be surprised if the 'illness' wasn't another excuse for bad, the worst service.

People - STEER CLEAR! There are many, many other companies to purchase from in the UK and aftercare is KEY. I'll be looking for a new machine soon and boy, will I be checking references!


----------



## Clivedb (Jan 15, 2011)

The thread here is making me feel quite uneasy as MyEspresso currently have my Rancilio Sylvia for repair. The story is horribly familiar as the boiler has gone and I am being told that it is not a valid repair under warranty - and will cost £70.

I did actually go to his shop to collect the Sylvia originally as I don't live far away. He certainly seemed very offhand then and not at all friendly. His attitude since the Sylvia developed the fault has been far worse and he implied that I was lying when I described the circumstances in which the fault developed.

It is very annoying because I would have bought the machine from Drurys in Covent Garden but they were having problems getting stock at the time. In fact it seems that Drurys are not currently stocking the Sylvia because they are concerned about the quality control at the factory. What is worth knowing if you have a Sylvia is that Drurys will do maintenance as they are dealers for commercial Rancilio machines. I go there regularly to buy coffee and they are the polar opposite to MyEspresso. Ultimately I will be writing to Rancilio about MyEspresso.


----------



## lukevl (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh what a laugh! I just purchased some items from him and he has some serious problems. I was going past so I stopped in and he keeps the door locked but he did let me in. No people skills or any idea how to converse with other humans.

Never will I use them again.


----------



## JDM (Jun 29, 2010)

I had exactly the same experience as Clivedb when my Silvia boiler failed after seven months use in 2010. Mr Redl accused me of mis-use before even inspecting the machine and refused to honour the guarantee. I took legal advice and was told that I had a strong case to pursue Myespresso through the small claims court but it came down to economics and it was not financially viable to take time off work to take the company to court (probably why Mr Redl adopts his approach to his customers). I would be interested to hear if anyone out there who has actually successfully pursued him through the small claims court.

I had the machine repaired and serviced by Drurys for around £120, who were excellent, and it has worked perfectly since. Interestingly, Drurys informed me that they had a number of returns of Silvias that they supplied which suggests a manufacturing issue. The difference was that they honoured the guarantee and repaired all the machines under guarantee.

I find Mr Redl's policy of locking the customers out facinating - my business seems to work much better when I let them in!


----------



## ljwnorth (May 7, 2011)

What a nightmare some of you guys have had.

Rather worryingly this company comes up at the top of the Google search results if you search for Rancilio Silvia, Vario, etc.

The "company" seems quite plausible from website, but I wonder how many people will have seen the horrors reported on here. I can't imagine a single CF member using them again. Its just a pity that in this time of well-loved businesses flopping some of the rotters are surviving!

Not true that only bad experiences get posted on forums.

Hasbean gets pretty universal praise when ever you come across it. Let me add my name to that list. I shall be buying my Silvia and Vario from Steve Hasbean.


----------



## ljwnorth (May 7, 2011)

What a nightmare some of you guys have had.

Rather worryingly this company comes up at the top of the Google search results if you search for Rancilio Silvia, Vario, etc.

The "company" seems quite plausible from website, but I wonder how many people will have seen the horrors reported on here. I can't imagine a single CF member using them again. Its just a pity that in this time of well-loved businesses flopping some of the rotters are surviving!

Not true that only bad experiences get posted on forums.

Hasbean gets pretty universal praise when ever you come across it. Let me add my name to that list. I shall be buying my Silvia and Vario from Steve Hasbean.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I know just how demoralising poor customer service can be. I feel for you I really do!


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Dear all

Responding as Clare as a person here, not with my Coffee Classics hat on.

God, shocked by this and the other thread, so sorry to hear that people have had such awful experiences, hope things get cleared up soon. Reminds me of an experience I had with a major Swedish retailer many moons ago, but that's another story . I've not had any dealings, professional or otherwise with this company, but obviously I am fully aware of it's web presence as someone else in the business. Quite disconcerting that a company with such a top google ranking does not have the staff to cover absences or the level of customer service one would expect.

To echo what someone else said though, people are way more likely to talk about bad service than good, so perhaps these were off days...... (again, Clare as an individual isn't convinced by that either judging by what has been said, but I am trying to be fair). I remember that point from my training at Churchill Insurance back in 96, have a bad experience and you'll tell the world (case in point, I made reference to a bad experience above without even thinking about it and that was from 1999 - still bitch about them whenever they are mentioned). Had it drilled into me that providing good service to every customer is really important - only draw back to that is that I now expect it from everyone I deal with an get really annoyed when I don't!

Anyway, hope any outstanding issues are resolved quickly for CF people. And don't lose faith, there are plenty of good people out there

Clare


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Bought a grinder from this chap earlier this year - dreadful customer service constantly talks down to you, but economics and no stock any where else in the uk forced my hand, Consignment arrived in sealed boxes and touch wood everything is still ok. Fingers crossed there wont be any issues


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Bah wish I had seen this first, sent an email on the first enquiring about the stock of a rancilio silva arm, got an email back on the 2nd say that they were in stock (surprising as everywhere else is out of stock).

I ordered the arm, a Gaggia double basket and a new tamper.

Received an email this morning telling me the arm is out of stock!


----------



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the headsup, it's a real shame as they carry a good variety of stock. It might be worth rating them on Ciao UK


----------



## robbiedog69 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG - just bought a Rancilio Silvia from this company that seems to have a fault on it - need to send it back but after reading this thread not so sure i should. I talked to the owner today who was the most vile person i have ever dealt with over the phone - rude and treated me like a moron telling me it was not a problem with the machine but a problem with me. Any advice welcome


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

robbiedog69 said:


> OMG - just bought a Rancilio Silvia from this company that seems to have a fault on it - need to send it back but after reading this thread not so sure i should. I talked to the owner today who was the most vile person i have ever dealt with over the phone - rude and treated me like a moron telling me it was not a problem with the machine but a problem with me. Any advice welcome


Hopefully you paid by credit card, which offers you significant protection, as do the distance selling regulations (can't remember the partuclar statute but google it) also speak to your local trading standards.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

robbiedog69 said:


> OMG - just bought a Rancilio Silvia from this company that seems to have a fault on it - need to send it back but after reading this thread not so sure i should. I talked to the owner today who was the most vile person i have ever dealt with over the phone - rude and treated me like a moron telling me it was not a problem with the machine but a problem with me. Any advice welcome


What's the machine's fault?


----------



## JDM (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you have had problems. When the Silvia that I bought from myespresso stopped working I returned it at my own cost to be told that the fault was 'user error' (it wasn't!) and not covered by the guarantee and then charged me to send it back. Total cost £40. Short of court action, I doubt that you will get any joy from this company. I had mine repaired by Drury's in London at a cost of around £120. Funnily enough they told me that that have repaired a number of machines supplied by myespresso, none of which have failed again after the repair. Suggests that there is a manufacturing problem or that owners spontaneously learn how to use there machines properly.


----------

